# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Công ty TNHH Hateco Việt Nam - Sản xuất và phân phối máy CNC 5 trục tại Việt Nam

## elkun24

Sau những nỗ lực không ngừng nghỉ của đội ngũ kỹ thuật cùng sự chỉ đạo sát sao của ban lãnh đạo công ty, Hateco Việt Nam đã nghiên cứu và chế tạo thành công các dòng máy CNC phục vụ sản xuất các sản phẩm tranh, tượng gỗ.


Với khung vỏ máy được làm bằng kết cấu thép vững chắc, bộ điều khiển và linh kiện ngoại nhập từ Đài Loan, Nhật Bản,... sử dụng bộ điều khiển Mach 3 CNC, chúng tôi khẳng định và cam kết những sản phẩm mang công nghệ made by Hateco Việt Nam sẽ cho chất lượng tốt nhất đáp ứng nhu cầu từ phía khách hàng.

Các mẫu máy CNC được thiết kế tùy biến theo nhu cầu của người sử dụng (kích thước sản phẩm, số đầu gia công,...) nên đạt được sự đa dạng về kiểu dáng, cam kết nhanh chóng trong quá trình bảo hành, bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa,... đồng hành cùng quý khách hàng trong quá trình sử dụng máy.




_Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ với chúng tôi :_ 

*Công ty TNHH Hateco Việt Nam
Cổ Điển- Hải Bối- Đông Anh- Hà Nội
SĐT tư vấn: 096 505 3663*

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

Em không ngờ mình cũng có sản phẩm cnc tự sản xuất, cứ nghĩ đều là hàng nhập khẩu
Hi vọng chúc các bác ngày càng phát triển
Động lực

----------

